# Hydraulic Struts for my hood (repair or replace?)



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

My hood's hydraulic struts are shot (that hold the hood up). Are these repairable? Are the struts a generic part or are they Maxima specific? What would you recommend me do?

Thanks


----------



## 513KOE (May 15, 2008)

they can be repaired, by the sounds of it they just need regassing. just take it into your local mech. to fix. it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

they are maxima specific and are not rebuildable.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Just check out ur local wreckers if u got one, Thats what i did and got some for free


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

tmorales509 said:


> Just check out ur local wreckers if u got one, Thats what i did and got some for free


they'll still be old and likely to fail, if they aren't already bad.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

internetautomart said:


> they'll still be old and likely to fail, if they aren't already bad.


True, but they are free so its worth a try.


----------

